# Harlequin Rasbora Tail Regrowth



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Yesterday I bought 10 serpae tetras and 10 harlequin rasboras(but wound up with 11, they are hard to count). Anyway this morning I noticed one of the harlequin rasbora's tail was ripped. A little more than half of its top tail fin is still there and it has about a quarter of its bottom tail fin is there. I was wondering if I should maybe isolate him until his tail regrows. Should I? I am going to Petsmart today to get some plants so I could get an isolation net like they use for breeding.

Thanks,

aquaninja:fish5::fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No use unless you're putting in different water. The fish may need some treatment. I hope you have at least a 50g tank if adding that many fish at once. Even with a tank of that size, 20 is way beyond the recommended amount to add. I hope you have a test kit if adding to the tank in your gallery. Luckily, they are pretty small fish.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

No, they are in my 75 gallon tank. What kind of treatment should I use?


----------

